# Moving to Mont Kiara in June



## mikeR (Mar 12, 2013)

My wife and I along with our two daughters (3 and 7) will be relocating to KL in June for our second Expat adventure. We are looking for some experienced advise from other expats regarding housing and what to bring.

We have learned from our first relocation that there are some important items to ensure the home has that are specific to the area. For example, very important items in Puerto Rico include: an electric plant as the electricity is interrupted frequently, a swimming pool to make the summers more tolerable.

*As we prepare for our house hunting trip, is there any advise as to what the home should have? Is it more cost effective to bring furniture from Puerto Rico (costco) than to purchase there?* The office is in Mont Kiara so we will primarily focus on housing in that area. we would like a neighborhood with other expat children, so if there are any recommendations, we would gladly take them.

Thank you to those that have contributed to this forum. it is extremely helpful to read the comments as we prepare for the move.


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi

We have just moved here and we took a shipment of our furniture. We did sell a lot of stuff before we left Australia as it had been relocated 2 times ready. Saying that, I thought furniture would be cheaper and it is not. I have been looking around for good quality furniture that is not too modern/contemporary and I can't find much to my taste. Ikea is fine for furniture, cheap bug the quality isn't great 
I am regretting selling some things now!! 

Re housing, depending on what you are looking for and on how large your housing allowance is, there is a lot of accommodation available in Mont Kiara. We chose condominium livjng as they have excellent facilities and we are in a brand new build. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

I would advise take a shipment. We always do. 

I did sell a lot of furniture before this move though thinking I could buy furniture for a lot cheaper prices but that is not the case except if you want ikea furniture. 

Re where to live, we chose Mont Kiara and condominium living as we found the facilities to be excellent in the development we are in. But it all depends again on how big of a housing allowance you have and what you are looking for personally. 
Houses/villas are a lot more expensive in Mont Kiara. Condos can be pricey too. Go for one over 3000sq feet if you decide to do Condo living.


----------

